# 3/2 with office on 1.98 Acres, 2,00sf barn just outside of Bay City, TX



## MapMaster

$360,000
Exclusive listing - I am a licensed Real Estate Broker
VERY Private area, no neighbors. 





Best Location in Matagorda County – Alexander Land Inc







alexanderlandinc.com





Bryan Alexander
Email: [email protected]


----------

